# Camoflauge Printing



## 27louis (May 3, 2015)

Hey there all, I was wondering if anyone knew how I could print my line of Camoflauge on shirts and apparel. If you know any companies that do this that would be great too! Thanks and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

hi looks like you need all over sublimation printing.


----------



## 27louis (May 3, 2015)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

27louis said:


> Hey there all, I was wondering if anyone knew how I could print my line of Camoflauge on shirts and apparel. If you know any companies that do this that would be great too! Thanks and have a wonderful day!


Hey Anthony,
The real sharp looking printing results of different camo-styles are produced with different techs i am writing you few out of my experience for your kind info
i usually print them with the help of following techs :

"Conventional Green Army 
Digital
Ice
sand" (Rotary Printing on base fabric 100% cotton/ cotton blends Jersey/Fleece/French Terry)

"Base-5
Mossy-OAK
Real-Tree etc" 

(DTG If the base fabric stuff is 100% Cotton & Dye-Sublimation if Polyester fabric)

I am referring to my experience of Roll To Roll printing here not the single garment.

Attaching you my results for ref hope it will help you choosing the best way to print your designs.

Regards


----------



## 27louis (May 3, 2015)

Thank you that is very helpful too!!


----------

